# A Auger Bit File



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Well after acquiring some braces for cleanup and use, I now turned to get some bits.

After a few weeks of looking found what may be a ok deal on 21 bits. I do know some will not be any good,
but from the photos at least half look real good. Sharpening the good ones is really a no brain er, but now needed a file.

Nicholson is no longer being made, seem to the one of choice..








Lie Neilson does have one from India, for under 10 dollars...
Lee Valley also has one from Italy for under 14 dollars...

After reading some reviews I proceeded to the check out at Lie Neilson..a whopping 10.50 shipping charge...?









I tried the Bay one more time...they did have a brand new Nicholson just newly listed for under 10 dollars with shipping slightly over 6.
Well I pulled the trigger on that one....









After the buy, went back to gloat...lol...wrong , fine print see photo #4 for casting defect...









Anyways the listing states "Even with the casting flaws many a good years left" 
Guess they maybe right...will see


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You don't use that end of the file for auger bits. Make sure you only file the bevel, not the back side.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Have been watching video and reading what other members have posted on sharpening the Auger.
was probably just wanting some reassurance I did not goof up, thank you.


----------



## CedarSlayer (Oct 5, 2013)

*Safe Edge*

That is called a safe edge and lets you file all the way to a corner without removing metal from the wrong surface.

In some cases a safe edge can be very useful all on it's own after the file's normal life is over. It can be used for burnishing and if the end of the file is ground off without overheating, then an old file can have great use as a level scraper that can be used like you would a float.

Since diamond is as hard to the hardest steel as steel is to sheet rock, you can rub fine diamond dust into the safe edge and turn it into a really nice final sharpening tool. Since diamond will tend to push into the softer material and 'bed' while abrading the harder material, for best results you need to rub it in with a harder material than file steel.

For rubbing diamond dust into file steel, I use one of my favorite tools. A solid carbide scraper/awl. I order these online from Enco for $2.30.

Bob


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I used a brace and auger bits in my early days in the trade when it was the only "cordless" drill available. I used two sizes of triangle shaped files for sharpening and they worked very well and are cheap.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I do have my cordless and power tools, don't know why I am now loving to use just hand tools now.
Guess it is bringing me back to the days of working with my Grandpa, or High School in shop class.
The file may not be perfect, but then most my work is too...but it's close.
Another shot


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

I thought I read on here the Lee Valley has free shipping through this weekend. You may want to check that route.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

Be sure to keep a close watch at flea markets and swap meets, as this next generation cleans house they tend to discard what they dont understand.....and very few understand why grandpa had 2 dozen files.....lol


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I received the file yesterday and it is not that bad, rest of the cuts on the file are great just that one side is bad.

Also received 21 Auger bits, Craftsman, Dunlap's, and some no names.
All the lead screws look good, but all need to be sharpened and cleaned.
A lot of duplicate sizes too. But the price was right and will give me a chance to sharpen my skills.


----------

